# Rope Removed, Clear Creek



## njcasa (May 19, 2013)

7/31
Just below the put in to lower CC after the first rapid there was fully deployed rope with the bag floating in the center of the river. NRS rescue bag full size diameter. It was in a relatively easy place to reach and remove, which makes me wounder why it was there. 

PLEASE POST if you know you lost a rope in the water


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for removing the hazard. Been a lot of loose ropes this season...


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

I found an NRS full rope unbagged this season too on CC. Are there any markings on it? The one found has faded initials but I think it might be Golden fire and rescue. A kayaker would write name and number, plus i do not know alot of boaters that carry the big full sized nrs bags with them.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

NYourd said:


> I found an NRS full rope unbagged this season too on CC. Are there any markings on it? The one found has faded initials but I think it might be Golden fire and rescue. A kayaker would write name and number, plus i do not know alot of boaters that carry the big full sized nrs bags with them.


fucking vollies


----------



## njcasa (May 19, 2013)

hey Nick, Didn't see a name. I Just trashed it today, it was a little tattered and bad luck?
see you round


----------

